# MASTER_SITES containing spaces, especially Sourceforge



## laufdi (Apr 11, 2015)

How do I set MASTER_SITES for something like this:


```
https://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd-audio/files/dvda-author/dvda-author older versions/Maintained original 05.07 version/
```

%20 seems not to be  understood, neither is "\ "


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2015)

What about quotes?

```
MASTER_SITES=  "https://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd-audio/files/dvda-author/dvda-author older versions/Maintained original 05.07 version/"
```


----------



## laufdi (Apr 11, 2015)

I was trying the SF macro, but now succeeded with the literal 
	
	



```
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvd-audio/files/dvda-author/dvda-author%20older%20versions/Maintained%20original%2005.07%20version/
```
So the SF macro is not usable for this?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2015)

No idea.  Best asked on the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------

